# Hello my name is Bebe..



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Hello!
My name is Bebe, I think I'm an albino angora lop rabbit. My mummy rescued me when I was 3.. my old owners kept me in a garage with guinea pigs that liked to bite me. But now! Mummy keeps me with 2 other rabbits and they're twins called Hunny & Sunny. Sometimes Hunny tells me off if I stand on her but we always make up and cuddle by the end of the day.

You see.. the problem is, that I can't see very well. I'm near 10 years old now and my eye sight went down hill quite quickly. I know my way around my cage but sometimes when I'm out in the house I forget which way to go back to my cage.  Occasionally I run into things too.. but luckily I bounce! 

I spend most of my time sleeping and sunbathing but I'm not very well right now. I was told in November that my liver wasn't behaving right.. They said they couldn't do much as I very old and don't like anesthetic. Around the same time I started with aches in my hips.. so sometimes I lean funny on my back legs. I get given a bit of pain killer every day now which I'm very good at taking.

Overall.. my mummys aim is to keep me comfortable now as I start to slow down... Here are some pictures of me! I hope you like them!

Love Bebe xx


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Bless her, great home she has with you obviously! Good that she has two friends to help her as her eyesight is bad :001_wub:


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Aah! She's beautiful! And what a grand age she is too.

I don't know if you use it already, but milk thistle is good for supporting compromised liver function. You can buy it dried. You can also buy it in pellet form (see Galen's Garden).

Search results for: 'milk thistle'

Thank you for sharing her story.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Lopside said:


> Bless her, great home she has with you obviously! Good that she has two friends to help her as her eyesight is bad :001_wub:


She wobbles about alright hehe the friends she has have just turned 7 years old themselves!  x



Summersky said:


> Aah! She's beautiful! And what a grand age she is too.
> 
> I don't know if you use it already, but milk thistle is good for supporting compromised liver function. You can buy it dried. You can also buy it in pellet form (see Galen's Garden).
> 
> ...


Thank you for this! I've just included this in my dogs diet while shes undergoing chemo  I'll definitely look into this for Bebe too!  x


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

helo bebe you are beautiful, you arent an angora though my sweet, you are a cashmere lop, both equally as beautiful :001_wub:

you are doing a great job with her


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Thank you Lil Miss!

I wasn't sure what she was.. all I know is the brush REALLY gets some use   thank you! xx



Lil Miss said:


> helo bebe you are beautiful, you arent an angora though my sweet, you are a cashmere lop, both equally as beautiful :001_wub:
> 
> you are doing a great job with her


----------



## branwen (Nov 27, 2013)

What a gorgeous girl you are Bebe...know what you mean about a wonky hip sweetheart


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Awww Bebe is beautiful. I have an Angora foster bunny in at the minute but he is naughty and doesn't tolerate brushing and needs to be shaved every so often 
So glad Bebe has such a loving owner and partners x


----------



## farhana (Mar 15, 2014)

Almost cried reading your post.

She's such a beautiful bunny. It's so lovely that she now has such a caring mum to look after her.

Sending you loving vibes and positivity so she has a nice comfortable life from here on.


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

How cute!


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi All,

Bebe was very wobbly last night. I cleaned their cage in the evening and as I turned around she got her foot caught in a box she was playing with  She had a panic for a couple of seconds and got herself free before I could step in. She was quite wobbly after, so I gave her some carrot and a cuddle before she laid down to rest again. She seems okay this morning but I think I'll take her to the vet soon for another check up as her leg seems to have got worse since they saw her in February.

I'm starting to think she maybe best being separated from the other 2 soon. She wants to sleep and relax most of the time and the other two have started chasing her more now that shes wobbling about a bit more  Something to think about xx


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Hopefully the vets can help and you won't have to go to the lengths of separation. Have you tried acupuncture?My friend has a bun with chronic bvack problems and i know she finds the acupuncture useful. Will ask her what else she uses


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi All,

Up until the other day we were doing really well. She'd have her little wobble but always manage to get back onto her paws. Unfortunately, when I was cleaning the cage yesterday, I noticed she wasn't moving very much. I let her wander in the kitchen and when she's on her feet she's okay but when she leans to one side, she falls to one side and found it very difficult to get up. She even tried pulling herself around on her front paws.

It was heartbreaking to see 

I've separated her from the other rabbits as it's safer for her as they are prone to the occasional chase and put some extra grip down on the cage for her (a decent towel) so she has the best chance of correcting herself.

Unfortunately, my mum texted a little earlier saying she was now laying in her own poo and she needed a clean.

I've booked Bebe into the vet this evening.. I don't think it's going to be a good outcome :crying: x


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

I've just seen this! I am so sorry hun! Today is going to be hard. Hugs!


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks Niki..

My mum has kept me up to date while I'm at work and she says that Bebe seems happy eating and drinking but isn't moving much from where she has put herself  x


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Sorry to hear she's not well, sometimes a dose of pain relief for older bunnies helps with atheritis.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

I hope the outcome isn't as you fear - she is an amazing girl.

Assuming she hasn't broken anything (the vet will check), as she is still eating and drinking, I am wondering whether lifelong high dose Metacam might hep help with any arthritic aches and pains - all our older rabbits are now on it for arthritis.

Thinking of you.

Do let us know how you get on at the vets.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Summersky said:


> I hope the outcome isn't as you fear - she is an amazing girl.
> 
> Assuming she hasn't broken anything (the vet will check), as she is still eating and drinking, I am wondering whether lifelong high dose Metacam might hep help with any arthritic aches and pains - all our older rabbits are now on it for arthritis.
> 
> ...


She hasn't broken anything and he says the hip movement is okay. He suspects something is pushing on the sciatic nerve. He tested her reactions and on her back right leg she reacts immediately to a tickle while her back left leg doesn't move unless he touched the bone.

He says operating isn't an option as he can't be sure that's the case and due to her age he says we should keep her comfortable.

He didn't suggest putting her to sleep and while she was at the vets she was sat very nicely. She's lost a little weight (100g) but isn't too concerned about it.

He has recommended upping her anti inflammatory medicine as she is currently on 0.6ml. We've upped this to 1ml to see how she gets on. She has increased liver function (tested in nov 2013) so it may have a negitive effect on that over time.. but what's the point of having a health liver if she can't move?

We gave her 1ml last night and this morning she was laid in her morning poo  I've given her a clean and sat her up and she happily pottered around and ate some hay. Shes eating and drinking fine.

I think we'll up the medication again soon (I can go up to 1.6ml) but we'll see if the upped dosage has an effect in the next couple days. Perhaps it will help the swelling and she'll be able to move a little easier. If not, I'll ask for pain relief too.

It seems she just can't use her back left leg most of the time now. So as she's a cashmere I'll have to keep an eye on her poos getting stuck in her fur. I'm thinking it's time for a summer haircut.. x


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Paws&Claws said:


> She hasn't broken anything and he says the hip movement is okay. He suspects something is pushing on the sciatic nerve. He tested her reactions and on her back right leg she reacts immediately to a tickle while her back left leg doesn't move unless he touched the bone.
> 
> He says operating isn't an option as he can't be sure that's the case and due to her age he says we should keep her comfortable.
> 
> ...


Thank you forf comnig bakc to us and letting us know.

Poor Bebe - she's a fighter.

There's a lots of scope (with vet OKing it) to keep a rabbit on long term high dose Metacam - I am guessing this is what she is on.

Let's hope the anti inflammatory pain relief helps with both her discomfort and mobility.

Do have a go with milk thistle (you can buy both dried leaves or in pellet form). It can help with liver function.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi Summersky,
She's not on metacam, shes on something else beginning with an M? (myxo something i think). We've up'd her dose to 1ml but didn't see too much of an improvement after a few days so we have increased it again to 1.4ml and that was the evening that she went a bit mental... digging hay and even going to the top of the hutch for a nap! Certainly seemed to help.. she stayed on her feet for quite a while!

Unfortunately last night, I found she'd be laying in her wee and it was difficult for her to get up and stay up. I gave a 1.4 ml dose again and she ate her veggies/hay but she needed a bath as the wee had soaked her fur. This morning, she seemed about the same so i cleaned her up.

I've asked my mum (ex-hairdresser) to give her a really REALLY short hair do today as she'll be easier to clean and more hygienic for her. I'll keep her on 1.4ml tonight but if she doesn't improve again, I'll bump it to 1.6ml which is the max I can give her.

Poor thing is trying so hard. She managed to get back on her feet by shuffling backwards the other day so I'm hoping she can get herself up more often xxx


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

You might already have done this but try some sudocrem on her lady bits a couple of times a day. It will stop her getting sore down there if she is weeing or dribbling and getting wet fur.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Lopside said:


> You might already have done this but try some sudocrem on her lady bits a couple of times a day. It will stop her getting sore down there if she is weeing or dribbling and getting wet fur.


Thanks for this! I've started putting cream on her and on her legs each day to stop it getting sore.

I've called the vet today. Bebe was doing really well on a higher dose but she's on 1.6ml now and doesn't seem to be responding as well as she did on the 1.0ml?  Anyway.. I called the vets to enquire about acupuncture.. there are a fair few stories on the internet about rabbits who are exactly the same as Bebe who have responded well to it. Maybe worth a try so I'm just waiting for the vet to call me back with some information.

Failing that... I've seen that rabbits can have wheels like dogs... not ruling that out yet!  x


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Paws&Claws said:


> Thanks for this! I've started putting cream on her and on her legs each day to stop it getting sore.
> 
> I've called the vet today. Bebe was doing really well on a higher dose but she's on 1.6ml now and doesn't seem to be responding as well as she did on the 1.0ml?  Anyway.. I called the vets to enquire about acupuncture.. there are a fair few stories on the internet about rabbits who are exactly the same as Bebe who have responded well to it. Maybe worth a try so I'm just waiting for the vet to call me back with some information.
> 
> Failing that... I've seen that rabbits can have wheels like dogs... not ruling that out yet!  x


Sometimes splitting the dose half in the morning, half in the evening works.

But do take to your vet about what to do next.

Has she had an x ray to see what is actually happening?

Sometimes they can do it without anaesthetic.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2014)

Good that she is doing better, let's hope it continues. 
Poor thing, I am glad she has such a good and caring owner.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

If you need to find an acupuncturist try ABVA, they have a "find a vet" search. I go to an excellent vet who is well known for her ability with rabbits. There are other meds she has used with better effect on arthritic rabbits. She is called Molly Varga @ Cheshire Pet Vets in Holmes Chapel. I know she gives treatment advice over the phone to other vets so it may be worth your vet giving her a call. I think it's fabulous how you are fighting for Bebe. So many people seem to find it easy to cast their rabbits to one side when the going gets tough.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Summersky said:


> Sometimes splitting the dose half in the morning, half in the evening works.
> 
> But do take to your vet about what to do next.
> 
> ...


She hasn't. Theyve checked nothing is broken. She can sometimes use one leg but sometimes she wont move very much. I may request an xray before a referral. Will try the dose in morning and evening starting tomorrow  x



binkybunny said:


> Good that she is doing better, let's hope it continues.
> Poor thing, I am glad she has such a good and caring owner.


aww thanks :-o xx



Lopside said:


> If you need to find an acupuncturist try ABVA, they have a "find a vet" search. I go to an excellent vet who is well known for her ability with rabbits. There are other meds she has used with better effect on arthritic rabbits. She is called Molly Varga @ Cheshire Pet Vets in Holmes Chapel. I know she gives treatment advice over the phone to other vets so it may be worth your vet giving her a call. I think it's fabulous how you are fighting for Bebe. So many people seem to find it easy to cast their rabbits to one side when the going gets tough.


Thank you for this! My vet is calling a local place so i'll see what they come back with. If it doesnt sound too good i'll suggest this contact. She seems to be getting skinny quickly at the minute so im going to try fatten her up a bit while im sorting treatment. I'll try anything for her to get moving again. Like i say .. if all else fails i'll get her some wheels... #pimpmyrabbit ;-) xx


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Quick update!

My vet called and said they'd found a place that would be willing to take her on for acupuncture. They're about 45 - 55 minutes away from us and have asked for her medical history to look through before calling me to make an appointment. 

Hoping they get back to me today/tomorrow so we can get her booked in!  x


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Apologies for not updating. I've had a terrible few days.

My lovely Bebe rabbit had her first session of acupuncture on the 3rd of September. The vet was very gentle with her and explained what it was all about. Bebe was enjoying a good stroke from the nurse while the pins were going in. The vet said they usually get to 6 before the rabbit doesn't want anymore but Bebe managed the whole 10 and even fell asleep on the table! 

It's not going to be a quick fix and we'll need 3 more sessions to see if shes going to improve. I'm happy to report that shes started cleaning herself more and is very lively in herself and tries to kick her legs more often. I really think there has been a tiny improvement in her this week. She has another session on Tuesday evening 

Unfortunately, she matted her fur on her bum and it was very yucky and wet after a couple of days.. Her skin is very sensitive too. I managed to cut the mat out of her fur using some Vaseline to move the mat away from her skin. It worked so well and her skin was lovely after without any scratches or marks etc 

Overall she is doing good so I'm continuing her medicine and keeping optimistic about the acupuncture  x


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2014)

I understand, I have had a terrible few weeks. Anyway, Glad she is ok . Hope her next session goes well and gives an even better outcome.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

glad it's had an effect, fingers crossed for more improvement


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

It's heartwarming to see everything you're doing for her.....glad you've seen some improvements


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Thank you for the update.

I really hope she continues to improve.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Bebe was suppose to have her second session today but the vet called 1 hour before the appointment to rearrange!  They said they'd only booked us a 10min appointment instead of a 20min and had to rearrange. Im a bit annoyed about it tbh as it took me and the receptionist a while to sort that appointment a couple of days ago. Grrr... shes not in until next tuesday now x


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

that IS annoying :incazzato:


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Shhh.. no body tell Bebe! Shes been sat up right for the past hour! Shes not done that for weeks!  x


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

YAYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!

OH......yayyyy!!:biggrin5:


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

More good news!

Even though Bebe hasn't had a session this week, she's started stamping her back legs again! She's able to be on her feet for about 3 hours at a time now. Yesterday I even saw her lay down and manage to get herself back up again! 

I'm really REALLY optimistic about this treatment as it looks to be doing her the world of good. She's become more cheeky too.. starting to hop around the couch when she's having her dinner etc  x


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Amazing!!!!!


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Another acupuncture session with Bebe last night. She had 13 needles this time and once again fell asleep on the table. She was very relaxed and calm through the whole thing. She had a few down her spine, a few in her hips and a couple in her feet. After the session she was pretty tired but quite happy to have her tea and cuddle before going to sleep.

The vet was really please with our feedback. We told him that she'd been doing so well since the last session but due to the appointment being cancelled by them last week, she begun to go down hill again. He did apologise for the cancellation.. I have a feeling it was the receptionist rather than the practises fault. Anyway! She's had another session so we're hoping she will improve again over the next couple of days. We have next weeks session on Monday.. fingers crossed she has a good weekend before then!  xxx


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Bless her....my mate has the most grumpy doe rabbit and she goes all squooshy during acupuncture....then returns to being a beast afterwards


----------



## tallmama (Sep 8, 2013)

So pleased it seems to be helping her. She is a beautiful girl :001_tt1:


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi All,

Bebe had her 3rd acupunture session this week. She has had some improvements with lots of strong kicking in both back legs but well need to build the muscle back up for her to be able to hop properly. Shes able to take a few hops and is very happy in herself.. she likes to just sleep and eat 

Unfortunately.. here comes the bad news.. today Bebe got in a messy state so I gave her a bath. While bathing her, i found a tiny lump on her chest and a swollen nipple. Ive taken her straight to the vet and theyve said were going to try some antibiotics for a week to ensure its not an infection but the likely option is that Bebe may have a mammary gland tumour. Im going to watch her this week to see if the medication makes it smaller but if not.. its back to the vet  x


----------



## tallmama (Sep 8, 2013)

Will keep my fingers crossed for her and hope the meds work. x


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

poor girly, well done for spotting it so early

I had a male guineapig who had an infected nipple the antibiotic cleared it up


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Ahhh not fair when she's doing so brilliantly


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks guys!

She was a little terror at her final session last night! She was hoping about on the table and even fell onto her side when she had the pins in!! :mellow:

She was fine.. but it shows it's helping to be honest. All the other times, she'd just sat there while yesterday she was acting like a 'normal' rabbit and being really cheeky. 

We have a 4 week break now and need to continue prompting her to hop and stretch to build the muscle back. We'll continue doing this and keep an eye on her little lump. I think we'll use these 4 weeks to build muscle back and perhaps try treatment for the lump. 

She's a very strong rabbit in general so I'm confident that if the lump is a tumour and she can have it removed, Bebe is the strongest rabbit I have to go through treatment. But I'll see how she goes. It's always a matter of her quality of life..

As long as she's a happy bunny, I'm a happy bunny  xx


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Thank you for the lovely update.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi All,

Bebe went to the vet at the weekend after a week on antibiotics. She has a small lump and an enlarged nipple. The vet checked her over and to our surprise lots of icky stuff came out of her nipple! Unfortunately, I was in the splash zone... bleghhh! but it's good as it shows it is infected and may just be an infection. She's on antibiotics for another 2 weeks to see how she gets on.

Overall she is a happy bunny and very much enjoying snuggling in her blankets atm as the weather is getting colder  xx


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

so glad it's just an infection, hopefully a few more weeks on antibiotics and the infection will have gone. 

You could try a few immune boosting herbs like echinacea and a few fresh berries. 


I wish Lottie would snuggle blankets rather than dig and chew them I always worry about her in this cold weather.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

The joys of rabbit ownership


----------

